# Newbie with question on CPT codes



## coder25 (Sep 24, 2009)

Hello,

I have this OP note and want to be sure that I am in the right area for coding it.

PROC:  Exploration of abdominal; removal of foreign body.

OP NOTE:  due to bilaterality of patient's periumbilical abdominal pain, an 8 cm supraumbilical transverse incision was made with a 15-blade scalpel.  This was carried down through the subcu tissues using Bovie.  A combination of electrocautery and blunted dissection was used to isolate an area of scar tissue on the patient's right side.  Upon further exploration, we noted both sutures from a previous umb. hernia repair as well as mesh from a right lower abd. hernia repair.  The mesh and surrounding scar tissue was excised down to the level of the fascia.  In order to perform this, a combination of Bovie and blunt dissection was performed.  They closed this with 30 Vicrylc and interupted nylons.

Would I use the 49000 code for abd. exploration for this as well as 11008-59 for removal of the mesh?  Should there be another code for the scar tissue?

Thanks in advance for your help.  It is much appreciated.

Peggy


----------



## Bella Cullen (Sep 24, 2009)

Look at 49402. I would use that code. 

11008 is an add on code that can only be billed in conjunction w/ 11004-11006. That would not be the right codes.


----------



## coder25 (Sep 24, 2009)

Thank you for your help.  It is much appreciated.


----------

